#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-02
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: 18th May 2011 @ 8pm  || Ubuntu Hour format and timing currently under review.
<airurando> Ubuntu Open Week IRC sessions will start at 3pm (Irish time) over in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<airurando> details at: http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/05/02/ubuntu-open-week-may-2-6-2011/
<tdr112> afternoon all
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> hey czajkowski hows things ,
<airurando> hi there tdr112 and czajkowski.
<tdr112> ah hows things airurando , i havnt seen you in ages
<airurando> things are grand
<airurando> how are you coping with the last stretch
<tdr112> airurando: i got a full nights sleep last night , it has be a long time since i did that , two things to hand in tomorrow and thats all the3 course work and then exams in 13 days
<airurando> glad to hear it.
<airurando> best of luck with the exams tdr112.
<tdr112> i will need it
<tdr112> airurando: you might like to go to this if your off http://thedotconf.wordpress.com/ its free
<tdr112> + tdr is talking at it :)
<airurando> unfortunately I'm working on 02 Jun 11.
<airurando> what will  tdr112 be talking about?
<airurando> tdr112: another Q for you.
<airurando> did you meet Cathal Garvey at mindfield?
<airurando> DIYBio Guy?
<tdr112> this will be about connecting everyday items to the internet with an arduino
<tdr112> airurando: i know Cathal very well ,
<airurando> the talk sounds cool and hah to the second answer
<tdr112> airurando: you too would have a great chat
<airurando> I came across cathal when trying to contact nexus cork about Ubuntu CDs
<airurando> couldn't believe his other interest was so verryyy close to my former professional life.
<airurando> brought back fond memories
<tdr112> airurando: you would love to see the gear he is making himself
<airurando> I was kicking myself I couldn't get to the workshop at mindfield
<airurando> his dremelfuge
<airurando> you are right I'd love to chat to him
<airurando> I never thought the hackerspace world would cross over with the biotech world but Cathal proves me totally wrong
<airurando> he seems to be an absolutely amazing guy.
<tdr112> airurando: get him on twitter , he is coming up to dublin for a day in 2 or 3 weeks
<airurando> I'm following him on twitter
<tdr112> he is trying to kick off a DIYboi group in Ireland
<airurando> I've joined the mailing list
<airurando> but I'm not interested in doing DIYBio at present
<airurando> I'd love to be involved in the discussions though.
<airurando> Cathals IndieBB plasmid intrigues me.
<moylan> is it me or does diyboi sound um... wrong?
<moylan> diybio no problem but transpose 2 letters and...
<airurando> moylan: you are absolutely correct
<airurando> *DIYbio
<czajkowski> in July canonical will be in DUblin I think for one or two weeks sprinting
<tdr112> czajkowski: nice , could you get contact info so we could maybe do some events when they are over here
<czajkowski> I think it's the launchpad team
<czajkowski> so I'll put you directly in touch with one of the managers
<tdr112> i remeber when they were over in aug 09
<czajkowski> tdr112: which email address do you want
<tdr112> i will pm you
<tdr112> blog post about them visiting tog http://www.tog.ie/2009/08/canonical-visit/
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-03
<daxroc> Morning
<zg3409__> Does ubuntu ireland have any tux/ubuntu stickers to go over the windows key on desktop keyboards? Dan
<scivi> Hi any1 here familier with running a web application server i need a 101 session
<tdr112> scivi: i have played around with tomcat
<scivi> tdr112, im just interested about whether i should set up a limited user to run the apps and where apps should be on the filesystem (by convention)
<tdr112> i put them in the webapps folder , scivi i would have a chat to the people in #tomcat , they would know more on conventions
<scivi> well ill google tomcat first i had dissmissed it b4
<scivi> thanks tdr112 it might be usefull ill find out 2 moorow i suppose
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-04
<infoturtle> davem, I owe you a great many thanks for your help the other day! seems a simple reconfigure of the grub was all twas needed
<davem> np! it basically does everything again (regenerates the config file, rewrites mbr) and fixes most problems!
<infoturtle> I had assumed after the upgrade that all that was kept from the previous install, seems to be a break in the line somewhere
<davem> don't assume :)
<infoturtle> I now have learned
<airurando> evening all
<airurando> ping tdr112
<infoturtle> how do airurando
<airurando> hello hello infoturtle
<airurando> great to see interest building for a Limerick geeknic on 11 June.
<infoturtle> indeed, seems like it may atract a good few just from people talking
<infoturtle> may want to plan it with loads of time to let everyone know this time and not the short mess I left it to last time
<airurando> aye
<airurando> I'll send a mail to the list over the weekend indicating that there is a good push behind a limerick geeknic
<airurando> if its confirmed we'll have both the venue and date
<airurando> so we should try to get agreement on it at the meeting.
<infoturtle> execelent, so only to promote and show up, fantastic (pending confirmation)! love the idea of a geeknic, nerdy foody fun!
<airurando> one small thing about it.
<infoturtle> ??
<airurando> all the Dub ones have gone to a place with food stalls.
<airurando> not so much picnic as eating take awar alfresco.
<airurando> interesting to see how folks cope with bringing their own grub.
<infoturtle> hhhhhmmmmmm, well, UL has a few places to eat, stables and paddock, subway and starbucks (I understand these wouldn't be great), theres a nice few places just outside UL, that kinda idea?
<airurando> I'm only kiddin'
<infoturtle> :c seems I've been had
<czajkowski> loads of grass area outside main building
<czajkowski> or even in the stables courtyard
<czajkowski> can even buy sambos and food in stables for take away
<infoturtle> chillin' on the grass with a footlong?! like the sound of it!
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> infoturtle: If UH Lim is going ahead on the 26th could you set up the event on the LoCo Dir, Wiki and website?
<airurando> work again for me tomorrow so an early night beckons.
<airurando> nn
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-05
<tdr112> morning
<tdr112> hey guys there is a Code Retreat on in Dublin at the end of May that some of you might be intrested in http://codingday.org/
<airurando> evening everyone
<airurando> only 7 days since Natty Narwhals release and today we received our CD allocation.
<airurando> http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/2305318
<czajkowski> airurando: forwarded you an email
<airurando> czajkowski: apologies, it was for me, pix.ie asked to revalidate email and only after I clicked yes did I realise it was still you e-mail address for the A/C.
<airurando> I've changed it over now.
<czajkowski> airurando: no worries :)
<czajkowski> figured as much
<czajkowski> the geeknic at the 3d camp sounds like a great idea
<czajkowski> a way to get new people interested in Ubuntu
<czajkowski> and loads of space
<airurando> czajkowski: absolutely. thanks for the suggestion!!
<czajkowski> np
<airurando> infoturtle is real excited about the prospect of the event.
<czajkowski> airurando: hows the family doing ?
<czajkowski> great
<czajkowski> perfect space
<czajkowski> in front of libary
<czajkowski> or in front of main building
<czajkowski> in front of libary is close to stables which you cna go and get sambos or take away food from
<airurando> family all good
<airurando> yeah UL is a great venue.
<airurando> and it's real nice to have events down south.
<czajkowski> and tons of space
<czajkowski> and family friendly
<airurando> unfortunately I'm scheduled to work on the 11th
<airurando> :(
<airurando> But my Dad is going in to hospital for a minor procedure on the 9th.
<airurando> I'm thinking of taking the 10th of for that
<czajkowski> hope he'll be ok
<czajkowski> nods
<airurando> might also take 11th if its available.
<airurando> hope noone else on shift has taken it already.
<airurando> *no one
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-06
<daxroc> Morning all
<tdr112> airurando: how many cd's did we get
<airurando> <tdr112: 250 Desktop, 50 Server and 50 Kubuntu
<airurando> if my calculations are correct.
<airurando> :)
<tdr112> good stuff , we need to get them to the colleges asap before they go home for the summer
<airurando> I'm sending emails this morning.
<airurando> tdr112: can I send you a spreadsheet with the contact details I have already?
<airurando> see If you can think of more.
<airurando> tdr112: How many for TOG?
<daxroc> How do you request?
<airurando> daxroc. I've DMed you.
<tdr112> airurando: lets say 30 and any that are left over
<tdr112> airurando: did the colleges get back to you when emailed them a while ago
<airurando> tdr112: redbrick?
<airurando> if so, no they didn't.
<airurando> tdr112: could you provide me with the correct address again just in case.
<airurando> could you also provide me with an alternative address.
 * airurando flees to collect the kids
<tdr112> airurando: email sent , if you wanted to save on postage i guess you could drop them upto dublin and i could hand them into rebrick and tcd again
<czajkowski> tdr112: you have mail re launchpad people in dublin
<tdr112> yep i have replied and stopped cc you on the mail , thanks for putting us in contact
<czajkowski> no bother
<czajkowski> mat rocks
<tdr112> airurando: is mickitoole.com your site
<tdr112> lets how we can have a meet up while they are here
<tdr112> mickotoole.com i should say
<airurando> tdr112: afraid not.
<tdr112> good as its not the best
<airurando> haven't gotten to that stage yet
<airurando> glad I didn't disappoint you
<airurando> tdr112: would you be in TOG on Monday evening?
<tdr112> twitter is as far as you go
<airurando> I do have a domain but no site as of yet
<tdr112> n
<airurando> tuesday?
<tdr112> nope i will be in tomorrow and then not for a week until after my exams
<airurando> fair enough
<airurando> can't make dublin tomorrow
<airurando> will just post so as time is so short
<airurando> tdr112: who in trinity should I contact?
<airurando> they are not on my list.
<tdr112> i went onto there irc and asked last time , i can do the same if you like ?
<airurando> please do. thanks
<airurando> and if you have the redbrick post address I could just send 20 to keep the ball rolling.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-07
<Packetpusher> msg /NickServ IDENTIFY
<airurando> morning
<airurando> evening
#ubuntu-ie 2011-05-08
<lau1> anyone can launch kde applications in Natty 5unity or gnome3 ?
<airurando> evening all
#ubuntu-ie 2012-04-30
<emboss> How did the release party go?
<slashtommy> good, had about 9 or 10 people in total
<tdr112> good fun
<ebel> Some photos of dublin release party http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/sets/72157629931484929/
<emboss> cool
<zmoylan> kicking myself with good leg that i wasn't able to make it :-/
<emboss> Like the debian t-shirt
<emboss> That pub looks really nice
<emboss> must try get over there for a pint midweek
<ebel> The beer is good, but the accoustics are terrible. it's very loud
 * slashtommy would be responsible for the debian t-shirt
<emboss> ebel: Your not the first person to say this
<slashtommy> however, the coppercoast and blackrock from dungarvan are very nice
 * emboss loves the dungarvan coffee and oatmeal stout
<emboss> Think it's seasonal tho
<slashtommy> i didn't know they did one
<emboss> Yep, just in the winter months IIRC
<slashtommy> i know o'haras try and throw out a few speciality casks occassionaly
<slashtommy> not so impressed with the o'haras casks tbh
<emboss> have you ever been to the craft beer co in london?
<slashtommy> craft beer co?
<emboss> http://thecraftbeerco.com/
<emboss> It's a little bit out of the way
<slashtommy> britain is pretty well catered for when it comes to beer
<emboss> but besides all the amazing beers, they have the most tasty crisps I've ever tasted
<slashtommy> been saying to ebel that i need to take him to a camra beer festival sometime
<emboss> There's one in numberg i've been meanting to get to but the last few times i've been in germany i've ended up wine tasting in landau
<emboss> if you're ever over that way
<emboss> http://www.landbierparadies.com/
<emboss> it's a small chain of pubs
<emboss> they're only allowed sell beers from breweries than sell less than x
<emboss> the food and beer is amazing
<emboss> when your finsihed your beer you turn the glass sideways on the table and they bring you another straight away
<airurando> off topic: does anyone know where I could purchase a prepaid sim card with a modest data allowance to work in majorca on an emobile HTC desire?
<zmoylan> wouldn't the emobile phone need to be unlocked first?
<zmoylan> http://www.prepaidgsm.net/forum/spain-portugal/5322-prepaid-data-spain-7.html
<airurando> zmoylan: Thanks for that.  I was wondering about the need to unlock.  does anyone know either way?
<zmoylan> i've sent an old phone to a mate in the uk.  it needed to be unlocked as it wouldn't work over there without that.  they could have unlocked it but i preferred to send it unlocked as they were on a very tight budget.
<zmoylan> the quick way to test is to put in a sim from a different network and see if you can setup the apn and get gsm and 3g data.
<zmoylan> the htc is a common manufacturer so i reckon it should be cheap to unlock. (hope i'm right)  go to nearest shopping centre and ask at phone accessories booth (they seem to be in every shopping centre) and they'll tell you.
<zmoylan> best going prearmed but i reckon such a touristy area would have english speaking staff in shops who'll sell a prepay sim.  i WOULD bring the apn settings from all the major networks in spain with me on a piece of paper or text file as i wouldn't want to use tech support or an mobile not connected to the internet to get them
<airurando> zmoylan: as always, thanks for the sound advice.
<zmoylan> no worries.
<zmoylan> the first time you switch networks on a phone it can be a chore.  my uk mate got most it working easily enough but had to ring uk tech support to get sms working as they couldn't sort the sms message centre wackiness.
<airurando> I don't really care about sms.  I would like the ability to make a few calls to Ireland and have modest data download for a two week period without punitive costs.
<zmoylan> sms might be important for network messages.  ie you've exceeded data limit and we're sucking your credit
<zmoylan> not to be ruled out.
<airurando> zmoylan: thanks again. I am incompetent when it comes to this and many other things.
<airurando> it should not be soooo difficult.
<zmoylan> phone companies would love to eliminate the sims and sell phones that only work on their network.  apple is moving towards this goal with microsims
<airurando> aye
<airurando> pix.ie is only showing 1 of my 5 uploads of the release party
<airurando> that will have to wait until tomorrow.
<airurando> nn
#ubuntu-ie 2012-05-02
<airurando> morning
<airurando> finally got around to loading 12.04 onto main desktop machine
<airurando> so far so good :-)
<slashtommy> good morning
<airurando> morning slashtommy
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<tdr112> airurando: how is it
<airurando> installation went real smooth
<airurando> it looks lovely
<slashtommy> with unity?
<airurando> just starting to set it up my way now
<airurando> yes with unity
<czajkowski> tdr112: whoo it's up and out - OggCamp 12 is live http://oggcamp.org/ don't forget to register and come along to the great event!
<tdr112> czajkowski: the dates are wrong
<tdr112> it says from the fri to sat
<tdr112> should it not be say to sun
<tdr112> sat to sun
<tdr112> i signed up
#ubuntu-ie 2012-05-03
<czajkowski> tdr112: where does it say that
<tdr112> in the ticktet i was sent
<tdr112> will i forward it on to you
<czajkowski> fixed it
<czajkowski> it was in the right hand calender
<czajkowski> cheers
<tdr112> np
#ubuntu-ie 2012-05-04
<tdr112> czajkowski: i have been told by the liverpool hackerspace guys that there will be a hardware track at oggcamp
<czajkowski> yup
<tdr112> great
#ubuntu-ie 2012-05-05
<mokmeister> hello everybody!
<mokmeister> How did the launch party go last week?
<tdr112> goofd
<tdr112> good
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-29
<airurando> zmoylan: the nerf jolts went down a treat.  Thanks again.
<zmoylan> no worries, sitting idle here since we went 6 shooters :-)
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> nn
<airurando> bed beckons
<zmoylan> cya
<delcoyote> updating...
<delcoyote> jaunty to karmic.... stage 1
<delcoyote> lucid stage2
<moylan70b> fingers crossed all goes well
<delcoyote> didn't :-) haha
<moylan70b> backup?
<delcoyote> maybe...
<moylan70b> boot from usb and copy what you can now?
<delcoyote> ssh
<delcoyote> have the backup
<delcoyote> ohh no i dont have it
<delcoyote> hmmm
<delcoyote> not broken yet
<delcoyote> give me a few minutes more... and...
<delcoyote> stuck in lucid
<delcoyote> reaing man
<delcoyote> d8
#ubuntu-ie 2013-04-30
<airurando>   /msg chanserv deop #ubuntu-ie
<airurando>   
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland  || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting: Date and time to be determined || Stay tuned for details of our next social event ||
<tdr112> hey airurando
#ubuntu-ie 2013-05-01
<slashbel> hey, how did the release party go?
<moylan70b> just me, airurando and chrono
<moylan70b> thought it'd be quiet at porterhouse but live music was a little loud
<slashbel> sorry we couldn't make it, landed back from england on Sunday evening
<slashbel> aye porterhouse can be a bit noisy, feels like it's just another tourist pub in temple bar
<moylan70b> i saw your tweets, your dad was in hospital?  all well?
<slashbel> grand, much better now
<moylan70b> good to hear
<moylan70b> airurando reckoned sundays didn't work and we should go back to saturday parties
<airurando> hi all
<slashbel> possibly, I'm personally not too keen on drinking during a school night
<airurando> slashbel good to hear your dad is doing well
<slashbel> thanks
<airurando> moylan70b I not sure any day will suit :-(
<moylan70b> there was a location that was tweeted as suitable for gamers that might be good for launch parties thomas house dublin
<moylan70b> might be worth looking at
<airurando> aye
<moylan70b> of course getting it on a saturday night···
<airurando> not sure if the interest is there for release parties.
 * airurando wonders if lts release parties might be the only ones worth targeting
<moylan70b> that's an idea
<airurando> lots of negativity surrounds interim iterations particularly
<airurando> we can discuss this all when the dust settles
<moylan70b> but isn't there a chance they might move to a more rolling distro?
<airurando> my understanding is that the 6 month releases will continue but support will only be provided for 9 months instead of 18
<airurando> who knows what the future will hold.
<moylan70b> it's worth the effort to keep trying
<airurando> aye indeed
#ubuntu-ie 2013-05-02
<AndrewMcC> Evening folks! Does anybody have any experience with document management systems? Open source, obviously, preferably available through apt-get.
<AndrewMcC> I've recently got a scanner, and I just have too much paper to organise.
<moylan70> only on windows unfortunately
<moylan70> i keep meaning to setup my phone as a scanner but never seem to get around to it on linux
<czajkowski> AndrewMcC: off hand no, but have you looked in the software center for apps
<AndrewMcC> czajkowski: Will have a look, thanks.
<AndrewMcC> moylan70: Your phone could upload any photos to Dropbox or U1, have a server somewhere pick them up and you're nearly there ;)
<moylan70> pretty much it's independent of the computer, have a staging area plus holder to position phone over book or document
#ubuntu-ie 2014-04-28
<airurando> good morning
<airurando> the 14.04 DVDs arrived this morning. :-)
<zmoylan-br_> huzzah
<airurando> http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/3550903/in/album/471725
<zmoylan-br_> i'm waiting till they fix the log in bug before upgrading a system to 14.04
<ebel> ☺
<airurando> AndrewMcC: Fancy doing a demo install at the Athy Coderdojo?
<airurando> tdr112: I will get a few to TOG through ebel
<tdr112>   thanks airurando
<airurando> ebel: DVDs on the way
<ebel> schweet! thanks
<airurando> e-mails sent to coder dojo HQ and Irish Mens shed HQ.
<airurando> let us see what happens
#ubuntu-ie 2014-04-29
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> how are we all doing
<zmoylan-kr> quietly
<slashbel> good morning
<czajkowski> hoping the sun comes out from behind the big fluffy grey clouds
<zmoylan-kr> fluffy + grey?
<czajkowski> yeah the entire sky is full of them
<czajkowski> just need to get to friday
<czajkowski> and on home sailing
<zmoylan-kr> how goes the chickens and dog?
<czajkowski> not bad
<czajkowski> we have one broody hen again
<slashbel> home sailing, literal or methaphorical home sailing?
<czajkowski> so dealing with her at present
<czajkowski> heading on holidays on Saturday :)
<czajkowski> just need to get to Friday
<slashbel> very good
<zmoylan-kr> yeah but heading towards ireland?  ie. do we batten down hatches? :-)
<czajkowski> yup then I won't see Jon till June 1st
<czajkowski> between my trips and his an entire month away
<zmoylan-kr> we didn't get snow this year... yet... :-)
<czajkowski> zmoylan-kr: nope not got an ireland trip planned till Maybe July
<zmoylan-kr> phew :-)
<slashbel> if you're away all of may, at least you're able to do a post vote where you are ☺
<slashbel> postal*
<czajkowski> I'm back tuesday May 20th
<czajkowski> so in time for the vote
<czajkowski> gone again on the 25th
<czajkowski> gonna be a long month
<slashbel> May 23rd the election here
<slashbel> i must admit the postal vote is damn useful… I never once voted in person in a general, european or local election when living in britain
<slashbel> yet i always voted ☺
<ebel> http://www.myvote2014.eu/en/home This is handy for European Parliament elections
<ebel> it's a quiz that tells you how well matched your preferences are with how MEPs voted
<slashbel> didn't you get Fine Gael?
<ebel> slashbel: nah, got labour top. But Socialist Party MEP (Paul Murphy) was last, *below* FG candidate
<slashbel> oh right
<ebel> and I was gonna vote for Mr Murphy purely for anti-homophobia reasons.
<slashbel> i want to check to see if he's anti-eu… some of the left can be
<ebel> I think they are. It's the "european united left / nordic green left" who are sorta anti-eu
<slashbel> yeah
<slashbel> you're just a good european federalist ;)
<ebel> and y'know, formed by actual communist parties. I think the german EUL/NGL is the former political party of east germany
<slashbel> yes, that's a bit too left wing for me
<ebel> :P
<ebel> yeah. I'm in favour of water charges and the like
<ebel> slashbel: apparently the green party have been going a bit woo-woo science. anti-vacinations and pro-homeopathy and the like
<zmoylan-kr> i'm not against water charges, i'm against badly organised and unfair water charges
<zmoylan-kr> and i'm not worried about radiation from water meters either :-)
<slashbel> and i am also opposed to slave labour, which is a problem for current labour government
<slashbel> water metering is a good thing
<ebel> zmoylan-kr: there's the right way to do something, the wrong way, and the irish way (which is the wrong way but 10 times worse)
<zmoylan-kr> do you know how we ended up with the irish railway gauge?!
<slashbel> i have been totally shocked by the frequency of water shortages in my 4 years of living in Dublin… the capital city of an underpopulated country with a lot of rain cannot guarentee a reliable water supply
<ebel> slashbel: something like 40->70% of water is lost in the pipes
<ebel> slashbel: co-worker living in co. roscommon hasn't been able to drink their tap water for months
<slashbel> yep, it's quite inadequate
<tdr112> hey czajkowski
<zmoylan-kr> well if they can't drink it's not likely they'll be running the taps then :-/
<czajkowski> tdr112: how was makerfair
<tdr112> czajkowski: great fun, it good to meet up with the uk hackerspace people , we only see they at makerfaire or emf camp
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> tdr112: back in .ie now ?
<tdr112> czajkowski: yep, moved back about 3 weeks ago now , much happer to be home
<tdr112> I was going crazy living in a hotel
<slashbel> and having to carry a gun for your own protection
<czajkowski> tdr112: yeah being on the road and livin out of a hotel is hard!
#ubuntu-ie 2014-05-01
<airurando> I've had a very positive response from both Coder Dojo HQ and Irish Mens Sheds HQ in relation to the distribution of the 14.04 LTS DVDs
<czajkowski> airurando: greatstuff
<airurando> :-)
<AndrewMcC> airurando: I might do the PC/laptop dismantling in the Coderdojo in Athy again on the 17th. Could finish up with a demo install when the PC is put back together.
<airurando> AndrewMcC: excellent idea and amazingle enough I should be there on the 17th as well as this Sat!!!
<airurando> czajkowski: when all the dust settles on this I'll write another very rare airurando blogpost.
<AndrewMcC> airurando: Great. We did a dismantling session last week, but there were only a few there and it was a bit rushed at the end, so worth repeating when it's (hopefully) busier.
<airurando> AndrewMcC: indeed
<airurando> AndrewMcC: Jackie took a call from eircom today re efiber.  Should have the modem and 70+MB on 16 May 14.
#ubuntu-ie 2014-05-02
<Myrkur> heya
#ubuntu-ie 2015-05-02
<SturmFlut> Ping
